# Make it BIG as possible cause that still will not be enough room



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Before and After
I just added a 16×24 covered outside work area to my shop. Unloading a load of lumber in a heavy rain motivated me to build this. 
Built the original shop 24×40 and it got crowded mighty fast. Now I can work outside on nice weather days.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Super Idea ,there's never enough storage.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

CessnaPilotBarry, Now Your Talking !!!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Nice addition!

Obviously you don't get much snow, if built a low slope on the side of my barn, it would sag or cave in after the first month of snow here.


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a 25×50' basement shop and know what you mean. I swear if I would have built a 50×100' shop it would have still been too small. Of course I could have fit a few more tools in it.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

It is always amazing what good ideas a rain storm can cook up. Nice addition to a really nice looking shop.


----------

